# Thomas Cook - Anyone affected?



## nbray67

Hi all.

Devastating news for the employees and holiday makers that haven't yet traveled.

We have flown with them for the last few years, April this year to Mexico, and we always assumed they were a big name on the UK holiday front.

Since the news broke of their troubles over the last few months, we held back booking our 2020 long haul holiday as TC were the carrier via Blue Bay Travel that we use.

Instead, we've booked Jamaica via BA for next Spring and I must say we are quite relieved to have avoided TC this time around.

We've just booked our July 2020 Greece holiday via TUI today as the prices I'm sure, are set to rise due to people re-booking cancelled TC hol's/booking early while the prices are still reasonable as I can see supply and demand bumping up the costs sooner rather than later.

Anyone affected and have you looked/managed to re-book if the holiday is in the next month or so?


----------



## Kerr

As soon as the news was made public that they were in a bad way that was the final nail in the coffin. People were too scared to book knowing they were struggling to survive. 

It's sad to see such a big name go bust and so many people losing their jobs. Also to everyone who has had their holidays ruined. 

Hopefully everyone has insurance cover to get their money back.


----------



## Starbuck88

Firstly, I hope everyone who is stranded etc can get home safely and those that have booked get their money back.

I read before the weekend, that their takeover of another operator in 2007 was the main culprit to this.

They had to sell 3 million holidays on average a YEAR! to pay back the interest alone on the sum borrowed for that takeover, let alone pay it back plus the bills and make a profit etc.

Whoever made that decision back then, should be ashamed.


----------



## BrummyPete

Shame for all those affected, have previously been on TC holidays and they were great, I personally use Jet2 now as they offer hotel check ins and higher baggage allowance and all for a cheaper price, I got affected by Monarch going under a couple of years ago so know how it feels, hope everyone gets back safely and reinbursed. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Its awful for them. We took off last night from Dalaman in Turkey and there was a Thomas cook plane that took off to Newcastle i believe just after 1am Turkey time. Must have been one of the last to be in the air. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head

Agree with all the comments above, I worked for a firm that owed 700m recently and the atmosphere was horrible so can relate to the TC workers who had to be happy and smiley to their customers and showing a brave face, so lets hope that the TC workers can get similar jobs quickly.


----------



## Darlofan

Feel for the employees and those due to go away in next few weeks. They're the ones under pressure. Anyone away already will be flown home as normal(despite all the "stranded" headlines. We have a family friend due to be going on Saturday on a retirement trip of a lifetime with TC, month long trip starting in Europe, far East, Australia then America. God knows what she'll do now.
As said though, it was the end when rumours started months ago. Holidays are for most once a year luxuries, nobody would risk booking with them after rumours of them struggling started.


----------



## Kerr

Some of the people abroad are stuck in a predicament as well. Hotels haven't, and now won't, get paid for their stay. They are now asking customers to pay for their stay..That's a bit awkward to say the least. 

I read that the big cruise companies will honour Thomas Cook bookings. They must be taking a big hit for that alone. 

On the other side I read that all the other airlines have bumped up their prices. Nothing like taking advantage of a bad situation.


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> Some of the people abroad are stuck in a predicament as well. Hotels haven't, and now won't, get paid for their stay. They are now asking customers to pay for their stay..That's a bit awkward to say the least.
> 
> I read that the big cruise companies will honour Thomas Cook bookings. They must be taking a big hit for that alone.
> 
> On the other side I read that all the other airlines have bumped up their prices. Nothing like taking advantage of a bad situation.


I suspect that you're getting ahead of yourself there Kerr. Businesses should have insurance, if not then they are poorly managed.

Is it right to charge people beyond their extended stay (if they can accommodate them?). Yes 100%, it's not their failing.


----------



## phillipnoke

i booked a plane to Florida last Tuesday with Travel Republic to fly next Tuesday they are giving me all my money back but the flights have gone up with other company's


----------



## GSD

Some directors have taken millions in pay and bonuses you can’t tell me they didn’t know it was going boobs up.


----------



## camerashy

My Jet2.com flight to Spain next year has increased by £80 and my 10 day holiday with TUI in December has increased by £200
Fortunately I have paid for both before the increase


----------



## nbray67

camerashy said:


> My Jet2.com flight to Spain next year has increased by £80 and my 10 day holiday with TUI in December has increased by £200
> Fortunately I have paid for both before the increase


Supply and demand I'm afraid Dave.

Business is business and profit is key so, although some will say it's unfair, the other companies will have a field day over the coming months.
Just like when the price increases dramatically during the school holidays, they know the hol's will sell regardless of price.

The TUI holiday we booked yesterday was a great price but we originally looked on Sat to fly to Rhodes from Doncaster next July on a Friday, within 24hrs, all Fri flights in July out of Doncaster had gone.

Even if the price doesn't go up greatly, the availability won't be there.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> I suspect that you're getting ahead of yourself there Kerr. Businesses should have insurance, if not then they are poorly managed.
> 
> Is it right to charge people beyond their extended stay (if they can accommodate them?). Yes 100%, it's not their failing.


Extended stay?

People are partway through their holidays and have been challenged by their hotels for payment. There has been people posting recordings of being immediately locked out of their rooms and being asked to pay or leave.

There was one on the news where a hotel locked the gates and wouldn't allow the bus in to collect Thomas Cook passengers demanding payment.

I've no idea what the hotels have as insurance policies, but it's clear some are in a right panic and getting on to Thomas Cook customers.


----------



## Taxboy

wayne451 said:


> I suspect that you're getting ahead of yourself there Kerr. Businesses should have insurance, if not then they are poorly managed.
> 
> .


But you can't insure against everything ( well not at a sensible price) For example if you are a detailer and have a block booking to detail a number of cars belonging to a business. You stop appointments for a couple of weeks as you know you have this booking. On the Monday morning you discover the business has gone under. You are now 2 weeks income short. Does this mean you are poorly managed ?

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Clearly TC has not been a going concern for a very long time.

The companies lending them the money got in so deep they just kept going hoping for a turn around.

This is not new with hundreds of companies big and small keep borrowing money on a promise of tomorrow.

High finance gurus giving poor advise to get companies into debt that spirals out of control.


----------



## Darlofan

camerashy said:


> My Jet2.com flight to Spain next year has increased by £80 and my 10 day holiday with TUI in December has increased by £200
> Fortunately I have paid for both before the increase


Do you mean you booked these through Thomas Cook?


----------



## Darlofan

We have an independent travel agent in town who facebooked yesterday they would be closed for 2weeks to normal customers while they focussed on helping TC customers get money back and rebook etc.
Loads of positive feedback on local company, independent etc looking after customers rather than profits.
Until somebody pointed out they were making easy money by rebooking people onto new holidays and collecting commission.


----------



## nbray67

Darlofan said:


> Do you mean you booked these through Thomas Cook?


No pal, Dave has already booked via Jet2 and TUI but the holidays have increased in price due to TC folding which means there's still availability on those holidays booked by Dave.


----------



## Darlofan

nbray67 said:


> No pal, Dave has already booked via Jet2 and TUI but the holidays have increased in price due to TC folding which means there's still availability on those holidays booked by Dave.


Right, I saw the tui, jet2 reference but confused by the comment about paid already so he's ok. Made it sound like if he had only paid a deposit the cost would be going up.
I've booked with tui for next May. Balance is due Feb, I'd be extremely unhappy if they turned round and told me it was going up in price.


----------



## DLGWRX02

There is a article in the local paper today about a family who had booked to go to Cuba with TC, they had it cancelled (before the announcement was made public) and got there money back, so they went in to the TUI shop to arrange a holiday for the same dates, they got Mexico instead and had been given the price, then the next morning went in to pay the balance off but it was during the night that the announcement was made and the price of there holiday went up from £2234 to £4234.!


----------



## nbray67

Darlofan said:


> Right, I saw the tui, jet2 reference but confused by the comment about paid already so he's ok. Made it sound like if he had only paid a deposit the cost would be going up.
> I've booked with tui for next May. Balance is due Feb, I'd be extremely unhappy if they turned round and told me it was going up in price.


You're safe as, like us yesterday, the contract is binding as soon as you pay the deposit. EG - £2000 holiday, £500 deposit, bal due £1500.

They cannot increase your holiday cost once the deposit has been paid, vice versa, a customer cannot request money back should the price go down.

We fly to Jamaica next April with BA, booked a few weeks ago with a decent discount via Bluebay travel. It was originally £500 more via BA. I've checked on the BA site today, they have a sale on, and the same holiday is now only £150 more than what we booked a few weeks ago.

Seems, at the moment, BA are not screwing people.


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> You're safe as, like us yesterday, the contract is binding as soon as you pay the deposit. EG - £2000 holiday, £500 deposit, bal due £1500.
> 
> They cannot increase your holiday cost once the deposit has been paid, vice versa, a customer cannot request money back should the price go down.
> 
> We fly to Jamaica next April with BA, booked a few weeks ago with a decent discount via Bluebay travel. It was originally £500 more via BA. I've checked on the BA site today, they have a sale on, and the same holiday is now only £150 more than what we booked a few weeks ago.
> 
> Seems, at the moment, BA are not screwing people.


BA can't really afford any more bad press at the moment.

With all the uncertainty with Brexit, and companies ramping their prices up, I certainly won't be booking my holidays too far in advance.

I'm sure other companies will start filling any gaps in the market to satisfy demand.


----------



## muzzer

Makes me glad my misses talked me into having a caravan now


----------



## Kerr

It was on the news that ATOL will only compensate hotels from after when Thomas Cook collapsed.

From the BBC



> But the industry insurance fund Atol, which covers payments in the event of a firm failing, will only cover bills for rooms and food that have been run up since Thomas Cook's collapse on Monday.
> 
> That means any arrears built up at hotels beforehand will not be covered. Affected hoteliers will have to apply to the liquidators for their money instead - but there is no guarantee they will be successful.
> 
> Hotels may be worried that they are not going to be paid money they are owed for previous Thomas Cook guests, and therefore attempting to recoup costs by charging current guests.


----------



## camerashy

Darlofan said:


> Do you mean you booked these through Thomas Cook?


As Neil mentioned


----------



## Gas head

Andy from Sandy said:


> Clearly TC has not been a going concern for a very long time.
> 
> The companies lending them the money got in so deep they just kept going hoping for a turn around.
> 
> This is not new with hundreds of companies big and small keep borrowing money on a promise of tomorrow.
> 
> High finance gurus giving poor advise to get companies into debt that spirals out of control.


Its also how the market manipulates the share price which makes it more difficult to get finance, the firm I worked for had 40000 employees worldwide and was a ftse100, and how the markets played with the company made it unfinanceable its still going but run as a business by the banks that now own it.


----------

